# NVIDIA GEFORCE 9800 GT (Monitor geht an und aus)



## MasterofSLK (14. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen neuen PC gekauft. Von anfang an war windows Vista drauf was mich sowieso schon aufgeregt hat aber jetzt hab ich auch noch ein Problem mit meiner Grafikkarte (NVIDIA GEFORCE 9800 GT). Jedesmal wenn ich beispielsweise World in Conflict (das Spiel) starte geht der Monitor an und aus. Das zweite Beispiel wäre wenn ich bei youtube mir Videos im Vollbildmodus angucke und der Film zu ende ist, dann ist meistens das letzte Bild des Videos schwarz was ja normal ist aber mein Monitor geht sobald das schwarze Bild kommt wieder an und aus und das die ganze zeit solange bis ich ESC-Taste drücke. 
Zusammenfassung jedesmal wenn eine Darstellung dunkler ist geht der Monitor ununterbrochen an und aus. Hat das wirklich was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun? Und wenn ja was kann ich dagegen machen?

Tut mir leid für den langen Roman 

Danke schonmal im Vorraus

MasterofSLK


----------

